# B stinger XL premier or the Doinker Fatty?



## Ohio_3Der

Neither one has the edge in sight picture stabilization. Both are incredibly stiff, but the doinker is a touch stiffer. You won't be waiting on either to settle for long! The doinker does have the internal vibration reduction module. The stinger does not. You can also change the stiffness of the doinker vibration reduction module. You can even tighten it down to the point where the weights are solid with zero movement if you wish. 

The stinger is 50% more money than the fatty. LAS has the stingers at $225. The MSRP on the fatty is only $150. LAS may sell it cheaper than MSRP though, but we won't know that until they get some in.


----------



## viperarcher

Thank you ohio 3der, thats the information I am looking for! Nice looking rig ! any one else with an opinion is welcome! Would it help to stabilize the sight picture better with the new Mini disk attatched? wich one is lighter rod?


----------



## S4 300-60

Ohio_3Der said:


> Neither one has the edge in sight picture stabilization. Both are incredibly stiff, but the doinker is a touch stiffer. You won't be waiting on either to settle for long! The doinker does have the internal vibration reduction module. The stinger does not. You can also change the stiffness of the doinker vibration reduction module. You can even tighten it down to the point where the weights are solid with zero movement if you wish.
> 
> The stinger is 50% more money than the fatty. LAS has the stingers at $225. The MSRP on the fatty is only $150. LAS may sell it cheaper than MSRP though, but we won't know that until they get some in.


MSRP on the Fatty Elite is $215.....here is the price list........

Any Doinker I have shot without the suppression mount has been disappointing at best....

http://www.archerytalk.com/images/Doinker2010Price.jpg


----------



## slamdam

I have the fatty front and side rods. They are incredable. Zero Vibration. I went to Doinker and picked them up personaly. The guys at Doinker are awsome. I give them :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Lee Racing Inc.

john dudley said the new doinkers are way stiffer and lighter than before


----------



## Ohio_3Der

S4 300-60 said:


> MSRP on the Fatty Elite is $215.....here is the price list........
> 
> Any Doinker I have shot without the suppression mount has been disappointing at best....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/images/Doinker2010Price.jpg


I didn't price an elite. I also don't care for any suppression mounted doinker, but prefer the un-elite models. The suppression mount adds weight to the stablizer wher I don't want it too. Different strokes for different folks, I guess. 

The original poster asked about a stinger xl premier and a doinker fatty. He didn't ask about the fatty elite. Of the two, they compare very similar in my eyes, with the nod going to the fatty because of price. 

Just my .02.

Jeremiah


----------



## viperarcher

Lee Racing Inc. said:


> john dudley said the new doinkers are way stiffer and lighter than before


I hope they are lighter I am interested in the Fatty because its stiff , and I do want some vibration control, but I guess you could do that with a B stinger XL priemer if you use some of sim's vibration dampners.


----------



## 442fps

So , how much is the weight of the Fatty without end weights ( and at which lenght ) ?


----------



## slamdam

I shot the b stingers last night and the bow vibrated very very badly


----------



## Ohio_3Der

*answers*



442fps said:


> So , how much is the weight of the Fatty without end weights ( and at which lenght ) ?


I _believe_ if you gut the 33.5 inch fatty (meaning taking all the weights and vibration dampening material out of it) you'll end up right around 5.5 ounces. In the stock condition with the internal doinker and the included weight, it's 7.4 ounces as per the catalog. 

"I hope they are lighter I am interested in the Fatty because its stiff , and I do want some vibration control, but I guess you could do that with a B stinger XL priemer if you use some of sim's vibration dampners." 

Viper, some of the stinger Pro's are doing just that, adding vibration dampening accessories to their xl premiers. Look at the sims stabilizer enhancer and the sims stabilizer desresonator on stinger's website to get an idea of what they are using, and to see the extras costs associated with those products. Like you said, the fatty has vibration dampening included from the factory at no additional cost.


----------



## viperarcher

what I am wondering is how heavy is the Doinker Fatty compared to the B stinger priemer rod. I know in the past that the Doinker seemed be heavy ,I would rather have a stiff light rod and just the weight at the end!


----------



## viperarcher

anyone else want to chime in on this?


----------



## Ohio_3Der

Viper, I can't help you on the weight of the premier xl, they don't seem to publish weights anywhere. I'm sure someone knows though. I'm thinking that guy with 30,000 posts knows that answer, just pm him. 

As far as vibration control goes, most of the pro's are using the Sims Stabilizer Enhancer on the end of their premiers, and a lot of them are also using the Sims Stabilizer Deresonator in the middle of their rods. That's an extra $35-$40 with shipping to put into an already expensive product. The doinker already has vibration control included from the factory at no extra expense. 

Jeremiah McDowell


----------



## Brown Hornet

slamdam said:


> I shot the b stingers last night and the bow vibrated very very badly



If your bow vibrated very very badly with them then it does it with out them as well......the stabilizer doesn't create vibration......

nor was it made and designed to suck up a bunch of vibration that you can get out of your bow by tuning.......


----------



## pabowman

Brown Hornet said:


> If your bow vibrated very very badly with them then it does it with out them as well......the stabilizer doesn't create vibration......
> 
> nor was it made and designed to suck up a bunch of vibration that you can get out of your bow by tuning.......


First of all that is one of the main reasons to use a stabilizer... To help absorb vibration from the shot. I understand that a bow vibrates at the shot... tuning will only help so much. Stabilizers were created to help with STABILITY... and absorbing vibration is part of that. if my bow vibrates to much when i shoot it, i don't run to the man cave and make a bunch of adjustments to my sight or rest or nock point... I add (or subtract) some weight, and/or move my V-bars up/down in/out. I'm not trying to pick an argument here, but learn what you are talking about before you make a dumbass comment. If you don't know... ASK


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> If your bow vibrated very very badly with them then it does it with out them as well......the stabilizer doesn't create vibration......
> 
> nor was it made and designed to suck up a bunch of vibration that you can get out of your bow by tuning.......





pabowman said:


> First of all that is one of the main reasons to use a stabilizer... To help absorb vibration from the shot. I understand that a bow vibrates at the shot... tuning will only help so much. Stabilizers were created to help with STABILITY... and absorbing vibration is part of that. if my bow vibrates to much when i shoot it, i don't run to the man cave and make a bunch of adjustments to my sight or rest or nock point... I add (or subtract) some weight, and/or move my V-bars up/down in/out. I'm not trying to pick an argument here, but learn what you are talking about before you make a dumbass comment. If you don't know... ASK


:moviecorn


----------



## moecarama




----------



## BOWGOD

I have to agree with Hornet. I shoot an ollder bow, that by todays standards is pretty jumpy (but I like the feedback) 
With my old stabilizers I had to leave my alphashox in the limbs. With the b-stingers on I don't even use the alphashox anymore. My bow doesn't vibrate, it still has feedback, but if it didn't I would not be happy. If your getting a lot of vibration with any of today's bows then something is not right with the bow. The stabilizer is not going to make a vibration free bow all of a sudden start vibrating. 

As for the comment that a stabilizer is supposed to stop vibration I don't buy it. The whole point of a stabilizer is to stabilize your sight picture. If you want a stabilizer to absorb vibration stick a hunk of rubber on your bow (s-coil or similar) if you want your stabilizer to stabilize your sight picture stick a rigid rod with weight added to the front on there (b-stinger, doinker, ect....) 

I can not comment on wich of these stabilizers are better than the other. In my eyes both are functioning on the same technology, and both will do what they were designed to do if properly used. It's all a matter of wich brand you want to use, no different than the shoes on your feet. Some guys swear Nike makes the best tennis shoes, while others will only trust reebok. Both are fine products, just a matter of what companies name you want to buy.
Price is going to be comparable either way, while the b-stinger front rod runs more than the doinker, you make up a nice piece of that difference when you get into side bars.


----------



## pabowman

*???*



BOWGOD said:


> I have to agree with Hornet. I shoot an ollder bow, that by todays standards is pretty jumpy (but I like the feedback)
> With my old stabilizers I had to leave my alphashox in the limbs. With the b-stingers on I don't even use the alphashox anymore. My bow doesn't vibrate, it still has feedback, but if it didn't I would not be happy. If your getting a lot of vibration with any of today's bows then something is not right with the bow. The stabilizer is not going to make a vibration free bow all of a sudden start vibrating.
> 
> As for the comment that a stabilizer is supposed to stop vibration I don't buy it. The whole point of a stabilizer is to stabilize your sight picture. If you want a stabilizer to absorb vibration stick a hunk of rubber on your bow (s-coil or similar) if you want your stabilizer to stabilize your sight picture stick a rigid rod with weight added to the front on there (b-stinger, doinker, ect....)
> 
> I can not comment on wich of these stabilizers are better than the other. In my eyes both are functioning on the same technology, and both will do what they were designed to do if properly used. It's all a matter of wich brand you want to use, no different than the shoes on your feet. Some guys swear Nike makes the best tennis shoes, while others will only trust reebok. Both are fine products, just a matter of what companies name you want to buy.
> Price is going to be comparable either way, while the b-stinger front rod runs more than the doinker, you make up a nice piece of that difference when you get into side bars.


Why do you think 99% of all stabilizers today have some kind of rubber or polymer material in or on them in some way shape or form... TO ABSORB SOME VIBRATION.... I didnt say it absorbs all vibration... but it does abosorb alot, especially if its longer... watch someone with a long stabilizer the next time they shoot... that front bar has a noticable movement to it at the shot... that is B-stingers claim to fame is that it is a stiff rod and does not hardly move at the shot... (ie DOES NOT ABSORB AS MUCH VIBRATION).... think about it...


----------



## BOWGOD

pabowman said:


> Why do you think 99% of all stabilizers today have some kind of rubber or polymer material in or on them in some way shape or form... TO ABSORB SOME VIBRATION.... I didnt say it absorbs all vibration... but it does abosorb alot, especially if its longer... watch someone with a long stabilizer the next time they shoot... that front bar has a noticable movement to it at the shot... that is B-stingers claim to fame is that it is a stiff rod and does not hardly move at the shot... (ie DOES NOT ABSORB AS MUCH VIBRATION).... think about it...


No I totally realize that many of the stabilizers out there have incorporated some sort of vibration absorption to their design. But to absorb vibration is not the primary function of a stabilizer. The primary function is to stabilize the sight picture. Most of today's bows are pretty free of vibration even with out a stabilizer so to think that a stabilizer is no good because it doesn't absorb vibration is kind of silly. As long as it stabilizes my sight picture it is doing it's job, if my bow all of a sudden develops excessive vibration I'm looking more into my cam timing than I am looking into adding pieces of rubber to it to cover up the underlying problem.


----------



## pabowman

*Sooo>>>*

So what your tellin me is that for your bow... if a Sims Stabilizer dampens your sight picture more than the sound and vibrantion of your bow, then that is more important... sorry maybe I just have this game all wrong.... I would rather have the vibration dampening out of one and then tune the stabilizer to get the sight picture I was looking for, because if it rings like a tuning fork at the shot in my hand... I will immediately change stabilizers before anything, (espescially since the bow should already be tuned before you get to that point, because if your bow is tuned to the arrow, then you can tune your sight picture to the bow... which means you smack the X ring...) Read the article about Redding by Danny MCarthey in The Tournament Archer, he tunes the bow, and then tunes his sight picture to the bow... not the other way around...


----------



## BOWGOD

pabowman said:


> So what your tellin me is that for your bow... if a Sims Stabilizer dampens your sight picture more than the sound and vibrantion of your bow, then that is more important... sorry maybe I just have this game all wrong.... I would rather have the vibration dampening out of one and then tune the stabilizer to get the sight picture I was looking for, because if it rings like a tuning fork at the shot in my hand... I will immediately change stabilizers before anything, (espescially since the bow should already be tuned before you get to that point, because if your bow is tuned to the arrow, then you can tune your sight picture to the bow... which means you smack the X ring...) Read the article about Redding by Danny MCarthey in The Tournament Archer, he tunes the bow, and then tunes his sight picture to the bow... not the other way around...



That is what I am saying. Tune the bow, then adjust stabilizer weight distribution to gain the sight picture you want. A properly tuned bow is not going to vibrate like a tuning fork. 
If my bow is vibrating like a tuning fork I am going to look for what is causing the vibration, not look for accessories to cover up the vibration. In 99% of the cases of bow vibration it can be attributed to 1 of 2 things. 1. Cams are out of time causing the bow to have an awkward jump at release. 2. string oscillation. Neither of these reasons has anything to do with my stabilizer. True a stabilizer can act as a tuning fork, and amplify these vibrations, but the stabilizer is not what us causing them.
First thing I would do is check the cam timing to make sure nothing needs tweaked on that end. If the cams are in time, and the tiller is correct, and it is clear that cam timing is not causing the issue I will start attacking the string. Make the shooting string thicker by either using more strands or thicker end serving to help reduce string oscillation at the time of release.


----------



## X Hunter

pabowman said:


> Why do you think 99% of all stabilizers today have some kind of rubber or polymer material in or on them in some way shape or form... TO ABSORB SOME VIBRATION.... I didnt say it absorbs all vibration... but it does abosorb alot, especially if its longer... watch someone with a long stabilizer the next time they shoot... that front bar has a noticable movement to it at the shot... that is B-stingers claim to fame is that it is a stiff rod and does not hardly move at the shot... (ie DOES NOT ABSORB AS MUCH VIBRATION).... think about it...


So your telling me that the tiny little piece of rubber on the end of a stablizer is the key to all your vibration issues???? Sorry hate to bust your bubble but that is just what certian stablizer companies want you to think... Dont belive me take it off and see....

So to a tiny piece of rubber being the end all to vibration I respectfully call BS


----------



## viperarcher

viperarcher said:


> I am curently looking at two different stabilizers , The B stinger XL premier or the Doinker Fatty with the new internal system, first question is what one is lighter in weight? what one offers both vibration dampning and what ones offers the best stabilization of the sight picture?


Back to the orginal question!! LOL , I guess if all I want to do is stabilize my sight picture, couldn't I do that with really good form? Couldn't i do that with any stiff Rod, with weights placed at the end? just the right balance of a side rod or V bars?


----------



## BOWGOD

viperarcher said:


> Back to the orginal question!! LOL , I guess if all I want to do is stabilize my sight picture, couldn't I do that with really good form? Couldn't i do that with any stiff Rod, with weights placed at the end? just the right balance of a side rod or V bars?


Yeah your right. You could get a nice stable sight picture with any good stiff rod, and good form. Good form is by far more crucial than any stabilizer, but any good stiff stabilizer that allows you to add, and/or remove weight from the ends will work. I'm not a fanboy of any company so last thing I will do is say you can only get that sight picture with X product. It simply isn't true, nothing more than marketing hype. Any of the new rods using this ultra stiff technology is going to do basically the same thing. 
Personally I am using the B-stinger xl premiere bars, and I am very happy with them. I can not comment of the doinker fatty rods because I have never used them. But I know people who have, and swear they are just as stiff as the stingers, so I would not hesitate to buy those either.


----------



## mightybaron

Well I put the Bstingers on my Hoyt Pro Elite and had ppl shooting next to me say that they wont shoot them cause they make the bow vibrate. I have not any vibration equipment on my bow other than the two shock rubbers in the limbs that hoyt comes with and my bow has no vibration! None!! Now with that said there prolly are some bows out there that will vibrate like crazy with them but then they do without them also. I would be willing to bet tho that if you put them on say a bowtech general or mathews Z7, Alphamax or any other new bow that is completely dead in the hand at the shot putting a bstinger on it will not make it vibrate. Use the stabilizer for what it is used for and that is stabilize the sight picture. If you need vibration dampening either get a new dead bow or pile on the limbsaver products. I am not promoting the product you need to get what makes you happy but I have not seen one of the new fatties but I have shot the doinkers and they are very nice. The guy from bstinger that set up my bow with his stuff told everyone standing there that the doinker product was a very nice piece and just told why he thought his was better without knocking or cutting down anything that doinker made. Get what you feel you need for your shooting but I am happy with what I have in the stinger.


----------



## viperarcher

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah your right. You could get a nice stable sight picture with any good stiff rod, and good form. Good form is by far more crucial than any stabilizer, but any good stiff stabilizer that allows you to add, and/or remove weight from the ends will work. I'm not a fanboy of any company so last thing I will do is say you can only get that sight picture with X product. It simply isn't true, nothing more than marketing hype. Any of the new rods using this ultra stiff technology is going to do basically the same thing.
> Personally I am using the B-stinger xl premiere bars, and I am very happy with them. I can not comment of the doinker fatty rods because I have never used them. But I know people who have, and swear they are just as stiff as the stingers, so I would not hesitate to buy those either.


I like the part your not a fanboy and the typical fanboy hype or the newest marking crave sheep to the slaugter. Just the Fact and no nonsense ! I respect that!


----------



## BOWGOD

viperarcher said:


> I like the part your not a fanboy and the typical fanboy hype or the newest marking crave sheep to the slaugter. Just the Fact and no nonsense ! I respect that!


Thanks, I never try to argue with physics, or just plain commonsense.


----------



## viperarcher

I am wounding if Terry was using a B stinger when he just won Gainsville?


----------



## Bobmuley

pabowman said:


> Why do you think 99% of all stabilizers today have some kind of rubber or polymer material in or on them in some way shape or form...


To trick people into thinking their bow feels good. :thumbs_up

Same reason 99% of ladies wear makeup....cover a flaw.


----------



## pabowman

Bobmuley said:


> To trick people into thinking their bow feels good. :thumbs_up
> 
> Same reason 99% of ladies wear makeup....cover a flaw.


Sounds like you got to drunk one night and ended up married... sorry about your luck but you are missing the point.


----------



## pabowman

X Hunter said:


> So your telling me that the tiny little piece of rubber on the end of a stablizer is the key to all your vibration issues???? Sorry hate to bust your bubble but that is just what certian stablizer companies want you to think... Dont belive me take it off and see....
> 
> So to a tiny piece of rubber being the end all to vibration I respectfully call BS


no i'm not saying that at all... i am saying that the right stabilizer combination weather it be Doinker or B-Stinger or whatever... will absorb your bows vibration extensively, all while making your sight picture alot steadier as well


----------



## Brown Hornet

pabowman said:


> First of all that is one of the main reasons to use a stabilizer... To help absorb vibration from the shot. I understand that a bow vibrates at the shot... tuning will only help so much. Stabilizers were created to help with STABILITY... and absorbing vibration is part of that. if my bow vibrates to much when i shoot it, i don't run to the man cave and make a bunch of adjustments to my sight or rest or nock point... I add (or subtract) some weight, and/or move my V-bars up/down in/out. I'm not trying to pick an argument here, but learn what you are talking about before you make a dumbass comment. If you don't know... ASK


speaking of not knowing what your talking about.....you may want to take your own advice my man. :zip:

Yes a stab will help absorb vibration....and it should as no bow has ZERO vibration. 

if my bow vibrates too much....I wouldn't run to the man cave and make a bunch of adjustments to my sight or rest or nocking point either...that would be stupid and pointless since none of those things have anything to do with creating or getting rid of vibration.....:doh:

But I would go to the man cave and put my bow in a bow press and set the cams up correctly to take away the vibration that isn't supposed to be there. This is 2010 not 1990.....bows don't have that much vibration anymore.

so before you make a dumbass comment about making dumbass comments.....know what the heck your talking about.

and don't even try and tell me or anyone else that you can't get rid of the vibration without a stabilizer with a ton of vibration reduction stuff.....because that would be like saying you can't get a consistent reading through a chrono without a string stopper.....which is an argument I have heard from others thinking your stab is to get rid of vibration......

and no removing vibration from the shot is not going to increase stability.....at least not the vibration your talking about. The arrow is already gone and that vibration doesn't effect the actual shot.


----------



## Bobmuley

pabowman said:


> Sounds like you got to drunk one night and ended up married... sorry about your luck but you are missing the point.


Missing what point....that its called a stablizer? The primary funcion is to stabilize the shooters hold. I can't think of a single hunk of rubber that helps that. That's why I like my doinker with the suppressor, but not the bomb. The bomb keeps the sight moving when everything else was still unless I mount it on the outside of the weight. I like alot of end weight and now that they have a stiff rod I'll look at them again. 

Having shot about 12 years worth of High Country's I can tell you that vibration won't hurt you.  

I was drunk for several nights which led to the marriage 22 years ago, perhaps I'm just a glutton for puishment.


----------



## lane preston

*terry*

terry has been using shrewd stabs for the last couple of years and at least up untill last week when i was practicing with him.


----------



## Ohio_3Der

Bob, with doinkers new internal, adjustable doinker, you can tighten up the weight on the end as much as you'd like. Actually, you can make it so the weights bottom out on the end of the carbon if you want, and you can't get any stiffer than that.


----------



## pabowman

Brown Hornet said:


> speaking of not knowing what your talking about.....you may want to take your own advice my man. :zip:
> 
> Yes a stab will help absorb vibration....and it should as no bow has ZERO vibration.
> 
> if my bow vibrates too much....I wouldn't run to the man cave and make a bunch of adjustments to my sight or rest or nocking point either...that would be stupid and pointless since none of those things have anything to do with creating or getting rid of vibration.....:doh:
> 
> But I would go to the man cave and put my bow in a bow press and set the cams up correctly to take away the vibration that isn't supposed to be there. This is 2010 not 1990.....bows don't have that much vibration anymore.
> 
> so before you make a dumbass comment about making dumbass comments.....know what the heck your talking about.
> 
> and don't even try and tell me or anyone else that you can't get rid of the vibration without a stabilizer with a ton of vibration reduction stuff.....because that would be like saying you can't get a consistent reading through a chrono without a string stopper.....which is an argument I have heard from others thinking your stab is to get rid of vibration......
> 
> and no removing vibration from the shot is not going to increase stability.....at least not the vibration your talking about. The arrow is already gone and that vibration doesn't effect the actual shot.


You are still missing the point hornet... if your bow isn't tuned...it will vibrate. If it's not tuned, and you go shoot it, It will vibrate (more so than if it was tuned)... ok, here is what i am talking about... if you say screw it and don't tune it, and throw a stabilizer on it... some of the vibration goes away..... RIGHT???? 

Ok now we have that cleared up... All bows shoot different from one persons hands to another... I refuse to believe that anyone could pick up someone elses bow and have it feel and shoot exactly the same... RIGHT???? (not without some tuning for that specific individual atleast.... RIGHT????) 

NOW IF A BOW IS TUNED TO THE SPECIFIC INDIVIDUAL, A STABILIZER SHOULD (I said SHOULD...) PRETTY MUCH ELIMINATE MOST OR ALL OF THE SHOCK AND VIBRATION LEFT OVER FROM WHAT TUNING COULDN'T TAKE CARE OF, FROM THE ENSUEING SHOT.... RIGHT???? (I know it does because I have done it)

So before you go making dumbass comments about me making dumbass comments about you making dumbass comments... Know what the heck you are talking about... thank you and good night


----------



## pabowman

Bobmuley said:


> Missing what point....that its called a stablizer? The primary funcion is to stabilize the shooters hold. I can't think of a single hunk of rubber that helps that. That's why I like my doinker with the suppressor, but not the bomb. The bomb keeps the sight moving when everything else was still unless I mount it on the outside of the weight. I like alot of end weight and now that they have a stiff rod I'll look at them again.
> 
> Having shot about 12 years worth of High Country's I can tell you that vibration won't hurt you.
> 
> I was drunk for several nights which led to the marriage 22 years ago, perhaps I'm just a glutton for puishment.


To each, his own... congrats on the 22 years, I been punished everyday for the last 10 years. i'm just simply stating what seems to work for me (and seemingly the majority of shooters i know)


----------



## viperarcher

see dang it I like them both the new Doinker stabs( fatty) and the B stinger XL premier! the question in my mind is which one is lighter?


----------



## Bobmuley

viperarcher said:


> see dang it I like them both the new Doinker stabs( fatty) and the B stinger XL premier! the question in my mind is which one is lighter?


I believe I've seen the 30" XL Premier listed at 4.7 ounces somewhere. Let me see if I can find the source.


----------



## Brown Hornet

are you really that worked up and really yelling and going off over what I said? :chortle:

my original statement is still true :doh:


----------



## pabowman

Brown Hornet said:


> are you really that worked up and really yelling and going off over what I said? :chortle:
> 
> my original statement is still true :doh:


lol, No i wasn't yelling... i was just stressing a point. thats all, and although your original statement may be true... so is mine...


----------



## viperarcher

ok your both right! whatever floats your boat or should I say whatever balances you bow the best to you and gives you the most confidence!


----------



## JawsDad

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah your right. You could get a nice stable sight picture with any good stiff rod, and good form. Good form is by far more crucial than any stabilizer, but any good stiff stabilizer that allows you to add, and/or remove weight from the ends will work. I'm not a fanboy of any company so last thing I will do is say you can only get that sight picture with X product. It simply isn't true, nothing more than marketing hype. Any of the new rods using this ultra stiff technology is going to do basically the same thing.
> *Personally I am using the B-stinger xl premiere bars*, and I am very happy with them. I can not comment of the doinker fatty rods because I have never used them. But I know people who have, and swear they are just as stiff as the stingers, so I would not hesitate to buy those either.



Might want to change that signature then.. :wink:




viperarcher said:


> ok your both right! whatever floats your boat or should I say whatever balances you bow the best to you and gives you the most confidence!



Exactly... The debate is futile, I know, I've tried to make it before. Those in the B-Stinger camp will not admit that other stabs can provide the same benefits. Trying to argue to the contrary gets you nothing but a bruised forehead from the :doh: and :frusty:.

At the end of the day, shoot what works best for you and provides you the most confidence. 

I currently have a Fatty, but I'm not shooting it as it did not provide the benefit I thought I might get. But I'm not shooting a B-Stinger either for the EXACT same reason.


----------



## Bobmuley

Bobmuley said:


> I believe I've seen the 30" XL Premier listed at 4.7 ounces somewhere. Let me see if I can find the source.


That was actually the X10 weight that I recalled.


----------



## FS560

Bobmuley said:


> Having shot about 12 years worth of High Country's I can tell you that vibration won't hurt you.
> 
> .


I shot a HC Supreme and found that careful selection of limb pairs with optimum weaker top limb made them much smoother, although still a little rough.


----------



## viperarcher

viperarcher said:


> I am curently looking at two different stabilizers , The B stinger XL premier or the Doinker Fatty with the new internal system, first question is what one is lighter in weight? what one offers both vibration dampning and what ones offers the best stabilization of the sight picture?


OK back to the orginal question!


----------



## viperarcher

* ttt*


----------



## shooter74

Brown Hornet said:


> If your bow vibrated very very badly with them then it does it with out them as well......the stabilizer doesn't create vibration......
> 
> nor was it made and designed to suck up a bunch of vibration that you can get out of your bow by tuning.......


got to agree i would say its your bow.


----------



## Mathew28

I bought a Doinker Dish 12" and X Hunter had me take the rubber dish off and put the weights dirrectly on the end were i took the dish off. It actually DOES better and i can tell what the bow is doing. So from my experiance and listening to the PROS i can see were a rubber is just a rubber. Its just like sex, a rubber just covers up problems. LOL


----------



## blazenarrow

Alittle off the subject, but whats the difference between the xl premier bar and the xl freestyle.. I just placed my order with Jeff can't wait till they arrive..


----------



## RI Max

blazenarrow said:


> Alittle off the subject, but whats the difference between the xl premier bar and the xl freestyle.. I just placed my order with Jeff can't wait till they arrive..


Hi blazenarrow, The Premier bar is 2mm smaller on the OD than the XL bar, about half the weight, and about equal in stiffness. Thanks for the order and when you get them, please don't hesitate to call if you need any help setting them up to squeeze every last bit of stabilization out of them.

Just to clear up some of the intentional mis-information...the Premier bar which is lighter than the other bar is also measurably stiffer. The Premier bar does have internal components to help deal with vibration as well. The other company likes to use butal to deal with vibration which isn't bad but the Premier bars use a mixture of two seperate materials to deal with vibration internally without compromising the weight system. There are two ways to deal with stiffness, one is to use a higher grade material and the other is to increase the O.D. on the bar with a cheaper grade material. The second sacrifices weight. If someone tells you that if you tighten down on rubber that it will no longer flex...does anyone really believe that??? Everything flexes and so the question is, "at what frequency?" What is the load time? Can you really get rubber to load before the arrow has left the bow? Everyone who considers this question knows this answer. All the best, RI Max


----------



## blazenarrow

Thank you 4 the reply.. It is greatly app... I asked Jeff if I could call him to help get them set up.. And he said no problem.. Pretty excited to get them


----------



## Macker

Jeff is very helpful and promt at getting back to you.........i have a 36" premier with 15" side rod on the way. He has answered my emails very promptly and has been very helpful at getting me to a starting point for my weight distribution. Can't wait til Thursday!!


----------



## deadx

I have used both the Doinker Fatty carbon stabilizer and the B-stinger stabilizer and the B-stinger stabilizer is definitely easier to work with as far as putting on or taking off weight. Doinker has a great product with the adjustable V-bar mount with quick disconnect but the weights I got with it were mismatched as far as diameter and weight and the thread sizes need to be standardized like B-stinger has done. I decided to go with B-stinger mainly because it was simply easier to adjust weights on the end of the V-bars and the stabilizer. Any tiny bit of vibration dampening I needed was easily accomplished with a Sims module on the end of the stabilizer. I can also alter the length of the B-stinger stabilizer by heating the aluminum end cap until the hot melt glue lets go and then pull the end cap off and cut the stabilizer to the length I desire. You can`t do that with a Doinker. I don`t know what the discussion about excess vibration from B-stinger stabilizers is about. That is not the function of a stabilizer. There are plenty of after market vibration dampeners on the market or you could just get a Hoyt!:wink:


----------



## Ohio_3Der

deadx said:


> I have used both the Doinker Fatty carbon stabilizer and the B-stinger stabilizer and the B-stinger stabilizer is definitely easier to work with as far as putting on or taking off weight. Doinker has a great product with the adjustable V-bar mount with quick disconnect but the weights I got with it were mismatched as far as diameter and weight and the thread sizes need to be standardized like B-stinger has done. I decided to go with B-stinger mainly because it was simply easier to adjust weights on the end of the V-bars and the stabilizer. Any tiny bit of vibration dampening I needed was easily accomplished with a Sims module on the end of the stabilizer. I can also alter the length of the B-stinger stabilizer by heating the aluminum end cap until the hot melt glue lets go and then pull the end cap off and cut the stabilizer to the length I desire. You can`t do that with a Doinker. I don`t know what the discussion about excess vibration from B-stinger stabilizers is about. That is not the function of a stabilizer. There are plenty of after market vibration dampeners on the market or you could just get a Hoyt!:wink:



There are steel and aluminum weights and both come in two different diameters. Use the large diameter with the fatty rods, either steel or aluminum. The material difference is so you can make big changes with steel or small changes with aluminum. All the weights are 1/4-20 threads. Usually, all those choices are a pro, and not a con? Could you explain a little? 

So you're one of the pro's that need extra vibration dampening, so you add a simms product to the stinger. Doinker already has the same amount of dampening already included in its already cheaper price tag. Bee Stingers are the best thing out there to help sell Simms Stabilizer Enhancers and Stabilizer Deresonators. I bet Stinger owns stock in simms. ha ha 

You can heat up the end, take the cap off, cut it down, and put it back together with either rod. You should remove the doinker on the fatty before doing so though (remember the doinker is now adjustable and is designed to be able to be moved now). But, why would anyone do this? That's why they make different lengths. 

Different strokes for different folks, but the above is just my opinion. I don't shoot the scores that DeadX shoots, so my counter claim may not be as heavy as his? But, I think I make valid points.


----------



## BuckeyeRed

Viper - 

The 33" Premier XL bar weighs 5.2 oz.


----------



## cenochs

*hey Blair*



RI Max said:


> Hi blazenarrow, The Premier bar is 2mm smaller on the OD than the XL bar, about half the weight, and about equal in stiffness. Thanks for the order and when you get them, please don't hesitate to call if you need any help setting them up to squeeze every last bit of stabilization out of them.
> 
> Just to clear up some of the intentional mis-information...the Premier bar which is lighter than the other bar is also measurably stiffer. The Premier bar does have internal components to help deal with vibration as well. The other company likes to use butal to deal with vibration which isn't bad but the Premier bars use a mixture of two seperate materials to deal with vibration internally without compromising the weight system. There are two ways to deal with stiffness, one is to use a higher grade material and the other is to increase the O.D. on the bar with a cheaper grade material. The second sacrifices weight. If someone tells you that if you tighten down on rubber that it will no longer flex...does anyone really believe that??? Everything flexes and so the question is, "at what frequency?" What is the load time? Can you really get rubber to load before the arrow has left the bow? Everyone who considers this question knows this answer. All the best, RI Max



Hey Blair I have a question for you? If you add internal components does that not counter act the light weight bairs, light weight and stiffness is that not the goal ? Would you just want to use a larger O.D. bars that are light and dont flex without the components. Just me thinking. By the way I use the XL bars and they are great !


----------



## cenochs

*weight*



BuckeyeRed said:


> Viper -
> 
> The 33" Premier XL bar weighs 5.2 oz.


is that the blank rod or the rod painted internal components and end caps ? B-Stinger had a black rod in Vegas and I think it weighed 4.3 oz I may be wrong. this rod had not been painted no internal components or end caps.


----------



## blazenarrow

I have finally recieved my first set of xl prem bars.. Wow I love them great job to all the guys who help make and put the product out for bstinger.. I have help sell 3 sets of bowhunter style b stingers in my area they love em..


----------

